# Acme Thread With Evanut



## jocat54 (Sep 21, 2016)

I thought I would try to make zero backlash _Evanut_. I turned a 5/8x8 acme thread about 10" long (out of unkown steel-think it was from sucker rod). It turned out just okay.
Had a piece of 1 1/2" delrin (acetal?) and bored a hole .560 and cut it in half on the bandsaw. Wrapped the threads on a section of the acme thread with two wraps of teflon tape and clamped the delrin around it in the bench vise. Heated the rod (not delrin) with a heat gun and tightened the vise a little at a time until the kerfs closed up.
When it cooled off enough to hold it, put in lathe and turned it round. Then used some channel locks to turn it off the rod. Cleaned up the ends in the lathe and picked most of the teflon tape out of threads.
Results=zero backlash _Evanut. _It is pretty tight to turn by hand but doable. If I do it again I think I would wrap about 4-5 wraps of teflon.
I don't have project in mind for this yet, just playing around in the shop


----------



## tweinke (Sep 21, 2016)

I read about this a while back somewhere and had book marked the page etc. then wouldn't ya know it computer crashed and all gone. I seem to remember the author having to chase the threads to get loose enough to turn and speculation about trying thread tape. Also remember that after quite a bit of use still had almost no backlash.


----------



## jocat54 (Sep 21, 2016)

Here's the link to the original post http://bbs.homeshopmachinist.net/threads/43645-Making-Acetal-leadscrew-nuts-the-easy-way.
I did get the nut better by knurling a couple of threads on another piece of 5/8x8 and chasing the threads with it, I can now turn the nut with two fingers very easy with no backlash.


----------



## tweinke (Sep 22, 2016)

Thanks for the link! No project yet for that but it sure doesn't hurt to have info when one arrises


----------

